# Solved: system thread not handled



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

updating windows 8.1 keep getting this error:

(System Thread Not Handled (Athwbx.sys) what is this and how to fix?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The file belongs to the Qualcomm Atheros Network Adapter. It's likely that Windows Updates installed a newer version of the driver which is causing the problem. It's best not to allow Windows to update drivers.

What is the make and model of this computer and is it a PC or a laptop?

You may have to roll back the Atheros driver to the previous one that worked properly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You've marked your thread as "solved". Can you tell us what solved it please?


----------



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

you were right, I did NOT let it update that driver and everything went fine-thank you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for posting back and I'm glad all is fine now.


----------

